# Barking at the dog park...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I posted this in the Bark Busters thread but thought that it probably needed it's own thread so here goes..
Todd has had a barking problem on and off for a few months now and I'm getting a good handle on it at home and on walks but now he's started barking at the dog park when people walk up or pass by with dogs. 
If he's near me I try to distract him with treats and "watch me" but if he's off playing I can't always get to him in time and he'll run up and down the fence barking madly until they either come into the park or sniff through the fence.
I try to get him to stop but he runs from me and keeps barking like a madman...
It's embarrassing and I feel like I'm not in control of him...which I hate! 
Usually he listens really well...
I've thought about keeping him on leash but that kind of defeats the entire purpose of running and socializing at the dog park. 
Anyone have the same problem or ideas of how to fix it?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Eva ,here is a good article
http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/training-dog-park


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Awesome, thanks Dave


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Eva ,here is a post by one of our members on the IPDTA forum. She is responding to a post by a fellow member who does not like dog parks. I think they can be good bad or ugly myself.
> 

i have seen fighting, yes, but not often. 
i have also seen dogs who were entirely asocial; 
other dogs were nothing but an object to avoid, 
as they hurtled after a disc, a ball, etc. 
i have seen humping-maniacs + laughing owners; 
jerks are not rare among humans, either. 
(shrug) 
i have seen pups terrorized by pinning, bossy, 
scary, threatening adult-dogs... and a**holes 
who refused to leash or restrain their abusive, 
bullying dog. (shrug) that happens, too. 

i have *not* seen groups of social dogs who 
turn all newcomers into social-pariahs, tho -- 
as U describe above. 
most of the problems that i see in dog-parks 
are NOT dogs; they are humans, specifically 
owners who ignore or even enjoy bad behavior 
by their dog(s); who refuse to pick-up poop; 
who encourage aggro, or bring food into the 
dog-park, or throw a ball into the melee. 

but i have seen WELL-policed parks with 
volunteer patrols by the dog-owners, who keep 
a tight eye on dog behavior, monitor poop and 
who does/does not comply, suggest that an owner 
leash their pushy/bossy/herding/bullying dog, 
and so on. 

many dogs in city dog-parks LOVE the park, 
enjoy it appropriately, are curious + welcome 
newcomers, and have regular buddies among the 
other patrons... their owners also have friends 
among the human and k9 clientele. 

like anything else, dog-parks are a mixed bag, 
IMO; they can be great, sh*tty (literally or 
figuratively), traumatic or terrific, or just 
okay, open places to let the dog run. 

i would not **** them out of hand -- but which 
dogs or breeds/mixes of dog i would find apropos 
is another Q. generally, adult GSDs do not belong 
in dog-parks; this is true of MOST if not all 
herding breeds. 
they spend their time enjoying controlling the 
behavior of other dogs -- not enjoying social 
time or exercise; just the power-trip. 
> 

well, there are such owners - 
i have seen them, too. but they are not IME 
the rule, at least half of the dogs + owners 
who go to dog-parks HERE are quite interested 
in dog-activities. most do the basic-training, 
many have done advanced training. 

about 1 in 4 is deeply-involved in some sort 
of dog-sport, flyball, agility, Rally-O, etc. 

the preponderence of real APO-flops who fail to 
teach their dogs ANYthing? they leave the dog 
in the yard, or crated in the apt, etc. 
they do not bother going to dog-parks, at all. 

there are first-time dog-owners 
---------------------------------- 
who do really stoopid things, like bringing pups 
under 12-WO to a public park, let alone a dog-park, 
and letting them sniff, mouth and run all over. 
their potential exposure is enormous! 

but dog-parks with reasonable rules 
(all dogs over 6-MO must be desexed, no kids 
under 12 minimum/16 preferred, no UNACCOMPANIED 
dogs or any minor under 18-YO, etc) are usually 
pretty good places. 

there is always the chance of an accident or a 
fight; that is just as true of public parks and 
playgrounds re kids, or adults for that matter. 
(the pick-up B-ball game here had a fight that 
ended with a bloody nose -- and that was adults, 
men over 40. who knows why?) 

i cannot paint all dog-parks as terrible, or all 
owners who use dog-parks as bad dog-owners; 
some are awful, most are OK, some are GREAT. 

i drool over some of the USA dog-parks, 
LOL - i would love to have one like that! 
the best locally is in City Park, Chesapeake; 
spacious, clean, nice folks, nice dogs; 
the now and then jerk of either spp is not 
encouraged to return. ;--) 

cheers, 
----- terry 

terry pride, APDT-Aus, apdt#1827, CVA, IPDTA, TDF


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, I have the same problem in my yard and on walks - I'm glad you posted this. It sounds like your doing everything right on walks. The article was good for teaching the come command at a dog park. Let us know how it goes, and maybe someone has some advice.
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I think that strengthening his recall if probably the key. 
He's great about coming when I call * except * for at the dog park when there are dogs outside of the fenced area...I guess that I'll just have to keep working on it and it should hopefully resolve itself?


----------

